# Hedgehog Name



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey guys I'm getting a hedgie soon (on the waiting list), I was going to name him Thistle but now I like Hazel. Is Hazel to feminine for a guy?


----------



## zoetheshort (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a male lizard named Penelope and a female cat named Tarquinius after the last king of Rome. Animals don't care.


----------



## xxkrysta (Dec 26, 2013)

My female hedgehog's name is Bentley. To be totally honest, it doesn't matter what they are! haha. Hazel is a lovely name, girl or boy.


----------



## satinsoul (Dec 29, 2013)

*some* of my pets names;

*~*Korsho, tigaro[taigaro], Daaly, saranghae, velvet, esperanza, lalo, mariok, pon, kegan, zi, rudolf*,* monalisa, kiwi, ankoobi, azaar, tikichu, crystal, , hassoon, lulua, cookie, william, jigsaw,chocho[chuchu], saltador,


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow you have a lot of pets  I'm guessing reptiles since reptile owners usually have a large quantity of pets.


----------

